# Baby wet-dry dust collection vacuum...



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

The mother of copying what's already been done is... lack of funding!



















The wet part is just a nice side effect of the design... Water will race around the side of the bucket and fall to the bottom without getting to the mini-vac at the center. The vacuum is one of those types that has an integral filter so small dust particles get caught by that. A thin layer of water at the bottom greatly reduces the dust taken up by the vacuum and allows MUCH greater collection capacity than the vacuum would have without the bucket. =D


In the event that something on the floor needs vacuuming, the mini-vac is not anchored in any way. Just pull it out of the bucket and return after use! It needs a better support for when it's not turned on (suction helps hold it in as it's top-heavy) but it seems to work like a champ. 



Trot, the high-velocity, fox...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think that one is: 

Trot, the cyclonic, fox! 

pretty cool! 

Greg


----------

